# I think I messed up...please help



## TrueIrishFan616 (Aug 2, 2011)

I've asked a few people about my issue and opinion's are varied. I bought a 75 gallon tank the other week. Standard size. On the top of the tank it has the typical black trim going around the edges of the tank with a piece of plastic running from the back to the front of the tank, in which the 2 glass canopy's rest on. I wanted to build a 3d background for this tank, which would require me to saw off that middle piece of plastic so I could drop the background in place. After sawing it off(NOT EASY TO DO), I dropped the background in place, but...failure...didnt work the way I wanted it to work so I ditched the whole background idea.

Anyway...after filling that tank full of water, I noticed that the front glass is bowing a little bit. nothing to bad...but it had a slight bow none the less. My question is this: How safe is that tank with that middle section of plastic missing?

From what research I've done online, it seems that most people feel that that piece is important, but the rest of the trim should do the trick with keepiing my glass in place. What do you guys think?

Thanks for the read and any advice you can give.


----------



## Rufus' Mom (Jan 2, 2012)

I wouldn't trust it. You might be able to get your LFS to order a replacement aquarium frame, or you can buy one online.


----------



## TrueIrishFan616 (Aug 2, 2011)

Well after talking to a friend of mine a few mins ago, I think I'll use some plastic JB weld and glue the cross member back in place and use one of those squeeze handle c clamps and let it set for about a week. I bet that'll fix it.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Yes. Use something( you have right idea(jb weld,weld all) to put re enforcement in place. Doesn't have to be same piece you cut out(when cutting you make a kerf(material removed thickness{ space open behind saw blade}) and original piece is really a little to small now. The C clamp thing is coorect also. Time frame sounds good. Good luck. The rectangular frame left is not sufficient alone.


----------



## TrueIrishFan616 (Aug 2, 2011)

awesome. I think I'll try that out. Thanks!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Good luck with JB weld....my guess is it wont work.

The centerpiece is what keeps the tank from bowing excessively. In fact, you probably should drain your tank down some until you get that fixed. Eventually, the seals will start to separate and the water will drain out.

Your lfs may be able to order a new tank rim for you.


----------



## TrueIrishFan616 (Aug 2, 2011)

tank is completely drained. I got scared last night and drained it. Why do you think JB weld wont work? That stuff holds bumpers on cars...I would think it would hold that cross member. I dunno. I'm concerned as to what to do. If I order a replacement frame, I have to try and cut off the current one from the tank. my concern will be how to properly put a new one on. Anybody ever dealt with that before?


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

i have used 3in pvc pipe before. you can use just about anything that is rigid. i rip about 1/3 of the width of the pipe away, measure it against the tank, and then cut notches into the pipe so that it can can fit over the tank. it ends up looking like a pvc pipe on top, sticking out in front of the tank by an inch or so, and running across it. not the most attractive thing, but it works. just make sure that whatever you use to replace the crossbar is put on while the tank is dry, and make sure it is a snug fit. 



im not sure about the jb weld thing. you can always try it and see what happends... but i would be leary of it, simply because i have never used it on plastic.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Noah, I agree with Ben on this. Please order a new frame. Removing the old one isnt too difficult if you use a razor knife to cut the silicon seal on the outside and inside(between the glass and frame). Placing a new one is even easier. Place a bead of silicon around the top of the tank, and place the trip over it. Then place some more up in there and let it sit for about three or for days.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Use the brand adhesive you said not me / maybe it's better. If you order new top rim you will carefully have remove old one (siliconed on{a razor will work, needless to say stay away from corners where silicone holds glass{really more structural than band}) and silicone new one back in place.Use silicone where it can bond cleanly to glass as silicone rarely holds up applied to previous silicone{does not stick to itself})


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

The last time I broke a centre brace on a 75, a small seam split started at the top a few weeks later. The pressure is enormous. I replaced it and the tank held after a complete resiliconing.
Heads up - it was there for a reason - see if you can order another, as others have said.


----------



## Nereus7 (Jun 13, 2012)

Duuuude with all the tank breaks I've been reading about, you crazy. Check it out, you can get a good solid piece of metal and put two bends at the end and make a makeshift brace. [________] < an upside down that is what it will look like, silicone it in place and keep an eye out for it letting go. - N


----------



## TrueIrishFan616 (Aug 2, 2011)

They make JB weld for plastic now. My buddy has used it with various things and said it's like steel when it sets. I thought about buying a new frame, but Susan told me that it's nothing short of a PITA to do. Plus I'd have to worry about the glass breaking and all that. I dunno. I'm gonna try the JB weld stuff first just to see how it holds. If it's as good as I'm hearing...i should be fine. If not...I'll buy a new frame. Thanks everybody for the advice. I'm considering a lot of options right now.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Could you post as you go along?
That sounds useful.


----------



## TrueIrishFan616 (Aug 2, 2011)

Def. will. I'll take some pics tomorrow also.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Fish Tank Frame Repair - YouTube

Sounds like a meticulous project, but in no way difficult.

Personally, I would have done what you plan as a temp fix until the new rim came in (with water in the tank - with something being used that would do the job as the brace while it was being repaired). I guess I look at your repair as temporary. JB weld holding bumpers on doesn't really compare....this thing will be under constant outward force. Knowing me, I wouldn't be able to sleep at night and I go out of town a lot. I'd hate to come home to a mess and a bunch of dead fish. But, that is just me.


----------



## TrueIrishFan616 (Aug 2, 2011)

I agree with ya. I probably wont sleep much but I'm pretty sure the new method I learned about will do the job. I've researched the heck out of this today. i'm sure it will work. But if it doesnt, I'll be the first person to tell you, "you were right!" lol. I really do appreciate you loading those vids up for me like that. I'll be sure to watch em here in a few mins. I'm really curious to see how he does it. Thanks again.

Noah


----------



## TrueIrishFan616 (Aug 2, 2011)

So....here's an update. I used Loctite epoxy that is advertised that it can withstand up to 3000 psi without failing. Probably a true statement in certain applications....just not in this case. I used that stuff and secured the cross member on the tank using a squeeze handle C-Clamp. I let it set and cure for 48 hours. I took the C clamp off and it held true. So I started filling it up with water...still held. Half way full...still good! 3/4 full....still holding! All the way full....YAY! It's holding!

10 mins later....glue on one side is starting to "shift". 5 more minutes...failboat. 

So...the ONLY way of fixing a removed crossmember...replacing it. 

I was gonna try shoe goo, but it has flexibility once is cures and that's not good. JB weld is being applied to it right now and I'll see if it holds, but I'm not counting on it. Going to LFS and gonna buy a new frame and resilicone the stupid thing. lol. I took some pics and put them below of the gluing and so forth.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Oh this all sounds so familiar.

I "crammed" in a 1/4" grid plastic grid 4" in front of my back glass on my 55g. Just like you that didn't work too well. So what I did was cut it in half and put in each peice seperately. I now realize I should have made 2 cuts for three sections. But at least in my case I wasn't "breaking up" and nice decorative picture.


I also had the center piece fail after a few years. I use "plastic weld" which is an expoxy specifically for plactic. And just glued a flat acrylic piece under the old brace. And it has held for years but is ugly.

So to me the best thing to do is just spend the $20 and carefully replace the old frame with the tank empty.


my .02


----------

